# Ktown 2/28



## 2knees (Feb 28, 2010)

bumps, bumps and more powbumps.   killington went off today.  i dont know what else to say.  we started at bear, worked our way over to snowdon and back again.  Northstar was ROTD for me but that's almost splitting hairs.

great lines, soft snow and the south ridge area.  what more can you ask for.

vid is uploading.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 28, 2010)

who is "we"?


----------



## 2knees (Feb 28, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> who is "we"?



steve-o


----------



## powhunter (Feb 28, 2010)

Lotsa good moguls today:

Wildfire
OL
The  Jug
Needles  Liftline
Vertigo
Northstar
Escapade (looked sweet but we were too shot]
West Glade

Awesome day!!  Best bumps of the year by far!

Will post some pics later

steveo


----------



## 2knees (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## 2knees (Feb 28, 2010)

also wanted to add it was nice to talk to frankm938 briefly and Mister Moose at lunch.  amazing that at a place that big you can still just run into people randomly.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 28, 2010)

dude, u almost killed that chick @ :30 ! LOL


----------



## billski (Feb 28, 2010)

Wow.  You have quite the style, smashing bumps and smashing people!  
You must have rubber legs now!


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 28, 2010)

WOW, great conditions @ K. looks like you guys had an incredible day.


----------



## powbmps (Feb 28, 2010)

Nice video.  The conditions look awesome!

Trails look pretty empty too.  Was it really that quiet there?

(I hope you at least gave the old "DOWN LINE!" before you flattened that lady :razz:.)


----------



## 2knees (Feb 28, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> dude, u almost killed that chick @ :30 ! LOL





powbmps said:


> Nice video.  The conditions look awesome!
> 
> Trails look pretty empty too.  Was it really that quiet there?
> 
> (I hope you at least gave the old "DOWN LINE!" before you flattened that lady :razz:.)



she was standing on the side when i started, i was looking at her and she was looking at me.  then she just started in, across the trail.  we never even made contact although it does look like it in the video.  

it was only crowded in spots really.  for the most part, it was pretty quiet.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 28, 2010)

How'd the Glacier look?


----------



## ozzy (Feb 28, 2010)

powhunter said:


> Lotsa good moguls today:
> 
> Wildfire
> OL
> ...



Royal Flsuh and Double dipper were phenomenal on Sunday. Wish I would of known you cats were around..


----------



## Greg (Mar 1, 2010)

2knees is a trail bully. :lol:

Seriously, awesome video. Looks fantastic up there.


----------



## BLESS (Mar 1, 2010)

lol @30 seconds.  what the hell was she doing?!?!?


----------



## MogulQueen (Mar 1, 2010)

powbmps said:


> Nice video.  The conditions look awesome!
> 
> Trails look pretty empty too.  Was it really that quiet there?
> 
> (I hope you at least gave the old "DOWN LINE!" before you flattened that lady :razz:.)



....because you are the curtious type of skier that lets others know when your going to blow snow down someone's back?  :smile:


----------



## powbmps (Mar 1, 2010)

MogulQueen said:


> ....because you are the curtious type of skier that lets others know when your going to blow snow down someone's back?  :smile:



Hey, I gave the old "DOWN LINE!".  You must have been talking or something :wink:.









I'm still afraid to show my face at K or Sundown .


----------



## Black Phantom (Mar 1, 2010)

2knees said:


>



Nice video. Ski anywhere, anything. The only ice available was in the bar being served in drinks.

Do you have a copy of Shady Grove?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 1, 2010)

Looks sweet up there!  Nice job on the video.


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 1, 2010)

Greg said:


> 2knees is a trail bully. :lol:
> 
> Seriously, awesome video. Looks fantastic up there.



I once saw him buzz my an adaptive skier in the Ex bumps.  Big meanie!


----------



## 2knees (Mar 1, 2010)

saw alot of strange stuff yesterday not the least of which was a guy skiing down snowdon reading his laptop.


----------



## Greg (Mar 1, 2010)

2knees said:


> saw alot of strange stuff yesterday not the least of which was a guy skiing down snowdon reading his laptop.



Was he surfing AZ?


----------



## 2knees (Mar 1, 2010)

Greg said:


> Was he surfing AZ?




Not sure but steve asked him to check his email.


----------



## powhunter (Mar 1, 2010)

ozzy said:


> Royal Flsuh and Double dipper were phenomenal on Sunday. Wish I would of known you cats were around..



RF and DD were on our list...Too beat up to hit anything else...a few pics


Ol bumped up nice








Pow bumps  Northstar






Vertigo







Somewhere







2knees


----------



## 2knees (Mar 1, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


> Nice video. Ski anywhere, anything. The only ice available was in the bar being served in drinks.
> 
> Do you have a copy of Shady Grove?



nope.  that came off Almost Acoustic.  I'll have to check that out though.


----------



## Trev (Mar 1, 2010)

Looks like you guys had a great day! too bad I missed it 


Damn scheduling this year has just sucked on my end thus far..


----------



## Angus (Mar 1, 2010)

we skied at Pico on Sunday - it was fantastic. snow is deep crowds - my son skied summit glades basically for the last two hours of the day. speaking to an employee, they had been real concerned about their viability going forward with spring skiing given the base situation. feeling is no problems - bumps everywhere on the top of mountain.


----------



## frankm938 (Mar 1, 2010)

2knees said:


> also wanted to add it was nice to talk to frankm938 briefly and Mister Moose at lunch.  amazing that at a place that big you can still just run into people randomly.



ya, but next time we should take a few runs together.  you didnt mention it in your report but i hope you skied OL, devils fiddle, downdraft and dbl dipper... those bumps were really nice also.
took a few runs with mondeo but he disappeared with one of the girls we when we hit the woods...


----------



## WJenness (Mar 1, 2010)

I've never been to Kton, so this might sound like an odd Q... but what's up with that chair in the part of the video with the woman who wanted you to hit her?

Where is the other side of the lift? I've never seen a lift where you can only see chairs headed in one direction...

-w


----------



## powhunter (Mar 1, 2010)

Southridge...also wondered why it was engineered like that


----------



## 2knees (Mar 1, 2010)

WJenness said:


> I've never been to Kton, so this might sound like an odd Q... but what's up with that chair in the part of the video with the woman who wanted you to hit her?
> 
> Where is the other side of the lift? I've never seen a lift where you can only see chairs headed in one direction...
> 
> -w



the lift goes up like a triangle.  the ride up goes off to the right, makes a left hand turn and then goes down in a straight line.  why?  I have absolutely no idea.  I heard something about Preston Smith wanting a unique lift but not sure if that is true.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 1, 2010)

frankm938 said:


> ya, but next time we should take a few runs together.  you didnt mention it in your report but i hope you skied OL, devils fiddle, downdraft and dbl dipper... those bumps were really nice also.
> took a few runs with mondeo but he disappeared with one of the girls we when we hit the woods...




lol, i still have sundown legs.  didnt want to hold you guys back.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Mar 1, 2010)

Nice Nce Nice!!  We had a blast at Killington last Thursday, and looks like they got that much more snow, awesome!  Good job!

Curious, did the lady who skied out say anything?  That made me laugh....


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 1, 2010)

its been years since I've been there. Looks a LOT emptier than I remember it though. Cool video.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Mar 1, 2010)

2knees said:


> saw alot of strange stuff yesterday not the least of which was a guy skiing down snowdon reading his laptop.



I jad to read this twice, a guy was really doing this?  For some reason this really doesn't shock me.  Please describe this guy skiing and doing whatever on the computer.... sounds like a rreeeaaalllll toolbag!!


----------



## jm99 (Mar 1, 2010)

> the lift goes up like a triangle. the ride up goes off to the right, makes a left hand turn and then goes down in a straight line. why? I have absolutely no idea. I heard something about Preston Smith wanting a unique lift but not sure if that is true.



According to Chairlift.org


> SOUTH RIDGE TRIPLE (YAN) - Built by Yan in 1977, this lift forms a triangle with seperate tower going up and down.
> The lift was built this way with a turn so that skiers could load mid-way up the lift for early season skiing. Killington
> president Preston Smith had seen such a chair in Europe and wanted one for his mountain. The souther exposure didn't
> lend well to early season skiing and was quickly abandoned.


----------



## powhunter (Mar 1, 2010)

Johnskiismore said:


> Please describe this guy skiing and doing whatever on the computer.... sounds like a rreeeaaalllll toolbag!!



he was a young urban profesional gaper..multi-tasking..it wasnt one of those mini laptops either..maybe he was lost and using his GPS..

steveo


----------



## 2knees (Mar 1, 2010)

Johnskiismore said:


> I jad to read this twice, a guy was really doing this?  For some reason this really doesn't shock me.  Please describe this guy skiing and doing whatever on the computer.... sounds like a rreeeaaalllll toolbag!!




yup, he was coming down under the lift, not chute but the other snowden lift trail and had the laptop open and was looking at the screen.  I think he was involved with the racing but for god's sake, wait till you get to the bottom before you start reviewing scores or whatever the hell he was doing.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 1, 2010)

Johnskiismore said:


> Curious, did the lady who skied out say anything?  That made me laugh....




here's the full crash sequence.  complete with steveo commentary.


----------



## Greg (Mar 1, 2010)

Trail bully!


----------



## Johnskiismore (Mar 1, 2010)

2knees said:


> here's the full crash sequence.  complete with steveo commentary.



Oh man, glad no one was hurt.  BUT, when she asked, 'Are you okay?'  A great response would have been:  Yeah I'm fine, are you f$^%ing stupid?

The image of the guy with the laptop is still baffling me.


----------

